# Dry stool w/mucus



## Guest (May 7, 1999)

I have had consitpation/bloating for six years now (every since my sophomore year in college). I have tried everything, to no avail. (Evening primrose oil, omega-3's, acidophilus, garlic, fiber, enzymes, vitamin E, and the list goes on).I don't think I have IBS because I never have spasms. My stool is like small, dry pellets, full of mucus. Does anyone have any idea what could be causing this and how to cure it?Thanks for your help


----------



## Guest (May 7, 1999)

Dear Confused, I don't think I can offer much advice, but I wanted to ask you, are you drinking alot of water? Water helps cleanse the colon, as we all know. Also, are you eating a diet really high in fiber? If you are eating alot of fiber and not intaking enough water, that might explain the dry, mucus-ey stools. Have you consulted a gastroenterologist about this?Let me know!Christy


----------



## Guest (May 7, 1999)

Christy,Thanks for the reply. Yes, I do eat lots of fiber - I'm close to being a vegetarian. I drink a moderate amount - I used to drink 8-10 glasses of water a day, and it made me feel even more bloated and horrible. As far as doctors go, I'm sick of them. I've had them tell me I'm lying, it's all in my head, or "just eat some fiber and you'll be fine." I don't think so!!! I had originally thought that this was all started because of stress when I was in college, but I really don't have any stress in my life (except this) now, so it doesn't really make sense. I've really been trying all these years to get my intestinal flora in shape by eating yogurt, garlic, and even a acidopholus enema (sounds gross, I know), but apparently that's not the problem since it hasn't improved. Thanks again,me


----------



## Guest (May 7, 1999)

Me, I totally understand about the fiber, water, and bloating, believe me. If I were to drink 10 glasses of water a day, I would definitely be in the bathroom in one way or another all day long. (LOL) I probably drink about 6 a day, and I, like you, am almost strictly vegetarian. I recently started eating lots of wheat and really watching my diet. (not that it was all that bad to begin with) My IBS has been much more under control since I have increased my fiber intake. I am sorry I am unable to offer more advice to you at this time. I have almost exclusively suffered from D, so I wouldn't know what it was like to have chronic C! Have you tried any herbal remedies? There are many on here who swear by them. I personally have never tried any.(I do know, like you said, that stress is a major contributor to IBS attacks, although mine was still rampant even after the stress level declined) Sorry I wasn't much help, but it was nice to talk with you!!Christy


----------



## itchi (Feb 24, 1999)

HiI used to have the same type of hard stools with mucous and terrible bloating when my IBS first started. I ate lots of fiber and fruit and I was extremely constipated, which scared me since I had always been more likely to get diarhea. I had terrible pains on my left side too. My Dr suggested metamucil and to stay away from high fat, fried, and low fiber foods. What I have found works the best for me is psyllium capsules( the same as metamucil, but without the gross taste), calcium with magnesium (has to have a lot of magnesium as that is what helps the constipation) and Lactobacillus. I use peppermint when the gas pain on my left side gets bad and that seems to help too. I've also cut out junk food, but sounds like you already eat pretty well.I also seemed to have food triggers like wheat, onions, etc. Now my stool is much more normal and the mucous is gone. I am still trying new things and am determined to beat this! Do you get any of the stomach pain? Itchi


----------

